# I Need HELP with Lures



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I think that was a forgone conclusion







:twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Most would know I Love my lures and with the first decent bream I got being on a Ecogear SX40 I have always had a craving for this series of there lures and as such have put together all I can seem to find but am still on the lookout for some specific colours that I just cant find either in Australia or anywhere I look on the net 

The colours I'm trying to track down are;
SX40: 332, 357, 358
SX40LC: 357, 358, RUS001, RUS002, RUS003, RUS004
SX43: 357, 358, RUS001, RUS002, RUS003, RUS004
SX48: 332, 351, 357, 358
SX60: 358

























































Would truly love to find these (new in box) and any help you can offer will be appreciated 

Regards from a truly hopeless lure junky ;-)


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Might be worth trying to contact the company directly and see if you can get some help. I dont know if it will work but its worth a try if all else fails.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Great post Buff, I can show it to the missus when she accuses me of being a fanatical lure buyer, just to show here that I am by no means at the sharp end of the addiction! :lol:

I got a couple of old lures of an old fella on Ebay a year or so back. Still in pristine condition, in the box, even had the little brochures with them. When I dropped around to pick them up the old boy asked me how long I had been collecting lures. I said collecting? mate I'll be using these babies! I thought he was going to have a stroke then and there.

Mind you he was right, they were crap lures, never caught a thing on them! they should have gone in a display cabinet!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Rob ;-) 
Yep the "RUS" colours are for the Russian market and I was hoping to find something about them on the net but they do seem to be elusive  
If the local agent can get them I might have to see if I can find 4 other lure nutters (got to have a backup of each :twisted: :lol: ) how want some ;-)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Buff said:


> Most would know I Love my lures and with the first decent bream I got being on a Ecogear SX40


Does that mean that your impressive lure collection begun life when those ecogears hit our shores?

I have always been under the impression there was 30 odd years of breaming in those boxes. If you have collected all those lures in such a relatively short time then all I can say is WOW


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I take it you want these specific lure for a collection rather than for use on fish, is that right? Reason I ask is that if you thought you REALLY REALLY needed those colours for a particular application I'd probably say you needed to lighten up :lol: 
....collecting them is a different story though.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll go a set of the Ruskis as well if it helps.

Ask them if they have any borsht too please.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

They will be great for sturgeons. I really wish they would bring them out in wooden boxed sets. That would be cool.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I think this is possibly the most inspiring thread yet on AKFF.

Go for it Buff. Weird that others are jumping in too.

Wow material. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Your a nutter buff :lol:

I love that first one the 332 that would be a very nice lure for some of the creeks up here. RUS002 is a aussy colour too have a sx48 in that colour. The rus 003 that looks like a rainbow trout could be replaced with the strike pro pygmy in rainbow colour. and the 357 in brown trout again strike pro do one. That colour in the pygmy is one of my best flatty lures for lake mac.

Then again i'm talkin about using them lol i don't collect i only destroy :twisted: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Buff,

heres 332 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ECOGEAR-Lure-PRE ... 2ea9a07295


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Tbz-Mart ... ec0Q2em322

Keep checking here


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

If the RU colours are available I would love - 
3 of each in SX40LC: RUS001, RUS002, RUS003, RUS004
2 of each in SX43: RUS001, RUS002, RUS003, RUS004

    

But if only one size is worth while getting in I hope it is the SX40lc and in that case make it 4 of each ;-) 
(Yes I know I have a problem :twisted: )

Ps. tell the guys at your work to stop stuffing up the Projector, was there today fixing two :twisted: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------

